# A quick one - Arden Blue Vauxhall Vectra VXR - Swissvax Crystal Rock!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've been looking forward to this one for a while - I'm a huge fan of Arden Blue but haven't had my hands on one before so was very keen to see what I could do with the colour!

I'm afraid we don't have any 'before' and wash process pictures, but the process as always was:

- Wheel area with Smart Wheels and G101
- Foamed with Valet Pro Advanced Neutral
- Hand washed with CarPro Mitt and Britemax Clean Max
- Tardis, IronX and I4D Clay used for decontamination stages

After drying, we began to assess the paintwork for thickness and defects and also began to test various combinations to discovered which was best to use on this paint. I also had the car for a bit longer than usual so spent a lot of time refining the finish to really begin bringing out the gloss in the paintwork!

Some correction shots:


DSC04698 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC04707 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC04711 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC04713 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC04716 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04721 by RussZS, on Flickr

After polishing (arches not dressed at this point!)


DSC04786 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04788 by RussZS, on Flickr

After refining and cleansing with Cleaner Fluid, we topped with the ever impressive Crystal Rock:


DSC04789 by RussZS, on Flickr

Some finished shots - please excuse the mess in the background, you'll see this disappear and look much better over the coming weeks!


DSC04818 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04820 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04864 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04870 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04874 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04875 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04877 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04880 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04882 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04897 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading.

Russ.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

That looks great....really glossy/wet looking:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

StevieM3 said:


> That looks great....really glossy/wet looking:thumb:


Thank you 

It was great to have a bit more time to spend refining the finish - really shows that jewelling can make a notable difference to overall finish.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow I love it :argie: and a cracking job done :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Cracking results Russ, what do you use to dress the arches?


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks epic Russ :argie:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks good buddy!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Shinyvec said:


> Wow I love it :argie: and a cracking job done :thumb:


Thank you 



Scrim-1- said:


> Cracking results Russ, what do you use to dress the arches?


Thanks you 

CarPro PERL 1:1



bigslippy said:


> Looks epic Russ :argie:


Thank you buddy :thumb: Hope you're well


----------



## loo_goblin (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks fantastic. What combo did you find worked best? As an arden blue owner I am interested.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Aww that looks stunning mate, really shows that extra burnishing can really add to the finish


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Nicest vauxhall I have ever seen :drool:. And as per usual great results, I could only wish to be that good at detailing!!! Is there a particular method you would recommend to a newbie like me?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks stunning Russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

loo_goblin said:


> Looks fantastic. What combo did you find worked best? As an arden blue owner I am interested.


Thank you  Scholl S17 for the initial cutting followed by a new Finishing Polish I'm testing out - sorry I can't be more specific.



AaronGTi said:


> Aww that looks stunning mate, really shows that extra burnishing can really add to the finish


Totally agree buddy - really does add a great gloss to the overall finish!



Jdm boy said:


> Nicest vauxhall I have ever seen :drool:. And as per usual great results, I could only wish to be that good at detailing!!! Is there a particular method you would recommend to a newbie like me?


Thank you! Machine Polishing is key to achieving the best finish from a car.



North east Car Care said:


> Looks stunning Russ


Thanks Shaun


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

That is stunning.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Cracking finish and stunning colour :thumb:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work russ going from strength to strength keep up the good work


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

mattsbmw said:


> That is stunning.





id_doug said:


> Cracking finish and stunning colour :thumb:





leemckenna said:


> great work russ going from strength to strength keep up the good work


Thanks all, really appreciated 

I just can't wait to get all of the lighting up and the unit sorted, its frustrating working with limited lighting


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

very nice colour! really looks like its wet! love it!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Good job, nice and glossy finish:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great correction Russ! I really like working with Vauxhall paint, I find it responds really well to some polishing!

Looks lovely!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Russ a super gloss finish


----------



## adamS1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Russ

Thanks for making such a great job of the VXR - the difference in depth and gloss is amazing and the Crystal Rock topped it off perfectly 

Ill be back in touch as soon as i get the new wheels sorted and maybe book the VR6 in too :thumb:

cheers

Adam


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

That looks great. Lovely finish.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all for the kind words and feedback - much appreciated! 



adamS1 said:


> Hi Russ
> 
> Thanks for making such a great job of the VXR - the difference in depth and gloss is amazing and the Crystal Rock topped it off perfectly
> 
> ...


Thanks Adam - was a pleasure to work on and great to meet you too.

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Fantastic job on the VXR Russ, great shots from tesco's as always, absolutely stunning....


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

Looking very nice indeed, such a sweet colour but the finish is oooh..:argie:

Awsome job Russ :thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Very nice , whats on the tyres ?


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

boom, thats all i have to say 

callum


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 



cleancar said:


> Very nice , whats on the tyres ?


:lol: You'll never believe me! Turtle Wax Platinum! I love the stuff.


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

That looks incredible :doublesho amazing work


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks good. Paint actually looked not bad in the befores, but turned around nicely and a good looking machine finish looking resplendent in the after shots. Got to love a lit car park at night for shiny pics.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks awesome:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

its the first time i see a car like this..wow..my favourite colour..awesome..Top work as always


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Finish is amazing, very wet :thumb:.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

HUBBA HUBBA!

Perfect Family Motor! YUM!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Pretty darn stunning.

Love the afters in the Car Park,nice one.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Looking very very nice, top work Russ.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Paint colour is awesome.

Reflections look stunning.

and the gloos levels are fantastic.

Excellent work on this on Russ came up an absolute peach.

Definetly your colour.


----------



## Ovaltine (Feb 13, 2013)

Excellent work


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job buddy :thumb:


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

nice that pal well spent 15 hours


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all, I really appreciate the kind words and feedback.

Russ.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow crackibg job, amazing glossy look:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you 

We had this back in today for a maintenance wash and its still looking superb, but is now wearing some very nice new wheels!


DSC05892 by RussZS, on Flickr

We also completed this lovely Evoque:


DSC05894 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## adamS1 (Apr 3, 2012)

A few up to date pics after a top up of Crystal Rock


----------



## In a state (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice to see my old car's been looked after...still miss it.


----------

